# 14.2hh Welsh x Tb Black Mare



## Han&Pen1993 (2 January 2020)

Searching for the impossible 
breeder/ old owner from before 2003
I’m in touch with 2 previous owners 
& the first owners to passported her in 2005.
Her name is Penny

Freezemark checked- AV64 in Leicestershire in 1992 Welsh x Tb
Black with no markings apart from a tiny white spec below her forelock

Owner from 2003- bought her from a dealer in the midlands ( not in a great state) 

- so if you lived in Leicestershire in 1992 & freezemarked a pony under farmkey AV64. I have your old pony & she will be with me until her last days.
If anyone has any information this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Han&Pen1993 (21 April 2020)

Freezemarked in Loughborough Leicestershire , 1992 
Number registered no long in use , farmkey have sent a letter out to address registered but I fear people have moved on


----------

